# Whistler Bike Park and trails conditions



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

This space reserved for opening day spam.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Going up June 9th for a few days! 
Can't wait to read some early ride reports!
Bring it!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Dont be shy people ...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Trails in good shape









New South Wales represent!









Two riders from Hobart, Tasmania and one from Bath, England









Advice from an instructor for first timer bike park noobs

"Keep your pedals level"

"Don't make A-line your first (and likely your last) run ever" - Sebastian Bunney (who moved here from the UK just three years ago and now is living the dream).



















Lineups to get the pass are going smoothly. Whistler Blackcomb has a lot of staff there to keep things rolling


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

More!









From an 11 year veteran of the WBP who began patrolling when the only trail was B-Line

"Take a warm up run"

"Check your bolts and your bikes after a few runs. The Park is hard on bikes". - with Shawn Beaudoin.










From a guy who's worked with trail crew for the last three years: "Progression is key - start small and build from there" - with Trevor John Berg.










Rob McSkimming is the bike park's "dad" and proudly looks after his other kid as it starts the season.










Lineups weren't bad - 15 to 20 mins. That's good for opening day. So many trails were open everyone spreads out










Straight from Squampton. The Goldstones enjoy opening day - with Ron Goldstone.



















Get your tickets!




























Berms are fresh!










1st run 1st scar. Who left rocks on the trail? And where are all the Pivots?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

In the afternoon we blew out of the park to ride Kill Me Thrill Me on the north side for some xc



















26ering on the Firebird



















All mountaining 650bing on the Altitude


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous pics and super report! I see lots of happy faces!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Quick edit for some of the lower trails
- B-Line
- Ninja Cougar
- Crank it Up
- Heart of Darkness


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like too much fun, Lee. I sooo want to be there...... NOW!

And all good advice too.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:good to see the trails looking nice and buff. hope they stay that way for us when we arrive in 3 weeks time. and after reading the pinkbike article yesterday i would also like to say a special thanks to the trail crew for all their hardwork . thanks guys keep up the good work:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

It peed rain all day. Bike Parkers were looking wet. Weekender crowds did not materialize.

I did some morning gardening hoping the rain would stop then bailed to go riding in Pemberton. It was dry all day there



















Sun came out so perhaps tomorrow will be good!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

I just got my season pass... never been. Bought the pass for a 3 week trip starting Aug. 1st... but now that I have the pass I'm tempted to make a trip up in June, then in July, then the big one in Aug.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Where do you live? Deals on lodging all over the place right now


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

DHgnaR said:


> I just got my season pass... never been. Bought the pass for a 3 week trip starting Aug. 1st... but now that I have the pass I'm tempted to make a trip up in June, then in July, then the big one in Aug.


bearbackbiking have a good set up and affordable to, check em out at Welcome to Bear Back Biking. 
if you have a season pass it would be rude not to go in june and july lol. we always get the early brid passes, we usually do 2 weeks in june and 3 in sept.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm coming up from San Diego. I've emailed a few rental places for smoking deals but haven't had luck as far as actually landing a place to stay for the 3 week trip. I'll check out BBB. I got the early bird pass. it pays for itself after 13 days of riding which we'll hopefully get in on the 21 day trip. I'm toying with the idea of multiple trips over the summer... but my friends are busy with life and can't get away so it's less motivating knowing I'd be up there solo. I'm a free man come June 15th though finally graduating uni so this summer is my time to get out as much as possible. Nice to know the park is open until september.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

DHgnaR said:


> I'm coming up from San Diego. I've emailed a few rental places for smoking deals but haven't had luck as far as actually landing a place to stay for the 3 week trip. I'll check out BBB. I got the early bird pass. it pays for itself after 13 days of riding which we'll hopefully get in on the 21 day trip. I'm toying with the idea of multiple trips over the summer... but my friends are busy with life and can't get away so it's less motivating knowing I'd be up there solo. I'm a free man come June 15th though finally graduating uni so this summer is my time to get out as much as possible. Nice to know the park is open until september.


 Check out Pique magazine online. I don't know any good rental spots in Whistler but if you're coming up for three weeks you should ride Fromme and/or Seymour at the end of your trip. Lynn Valley B&B is less than $100/night and 5 minute bike ride to the bottom of Fromme. Andrew and Vanessa cater to MTBers.

Lynn Valley Bed & Breakfast | Home


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

homeless junkie said:


> Check out Pique magazine online. I don't know any good rental spots in Whistler but if you're coming up for three weeks you should ride Fromme and/or Seymour at the end of your trip. Lynn Valley B&B is less than $100/night and 5 minute bike ride to the bottom of Fromme. Andrew and Vanessa cater to MTBers.


Unfortunately Lynn Vally B&B is no longer in business, you can check out North Vancouver Bed and Breakfast | Crystals View - North Vancouver - Canada. Andrew recommended this place.

allluradirect.com in another good place to check out accommodations. If you have a pass, the WB site sends out email deals to pass holders.

Lots of people come to the park to ride solo. easy enough to hook up with people.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

That blows! I hope he still lets me stay with him. Won't be a first time I slept there when they were closed.

That other place is way out of my price range! Maybe I should have kept the XX1 off my bike and stuck with XO... Then I could afford a suite! Good thing it's not muddy in July and August. Can't imagine walking in that B&B dirty and sweaty much less muddy!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Brodiegrrl said:


> Unfortunately Lynn Vally B&B is no longer in business.


What?? Ah that's unfortunate. We really enjoyed our stay there and it was so convenient to the Mt. Fromme trails.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

ya its too bad. Email him and ask. He's still there. 

Accommodations in NV are tough for sure.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

DHgnaR said:


> I'm coming up from San Diego. I've emailed a few rental places for smoking deals but haven't had luck as far as actually landing a place to stay for the 3 week trip. I'll check out BBB. I got the early bird pass. it pays for itself after 13 days of riding which we'll hopefully get in on the 21 day trip. I'm toying with the idea of multiple trips over the summer... but my friends are busy with life and can't get away so it's less motivating knowing I'd be up there solo. I'm a free man come June 15th though finally graduating uni so this summer is my time to get out as much as possible. Nice to know the park is open until september.


not to sure if bearback would be booked up at that time of year, usually july through august early sept they can get busy. but its worth a try, you never know your luck,.
very intresting you should say that about your mates lacking motivation and being free from june 15th,  how's this for inspiration and motivation ha ha ha  my brother ( colin) and my self will be flying out to whistler for 2 weeks on the 15th of june. we will be staying with bearbackbiking if you want and if they could fit you in, you would be more than welcome to ride and hang with us. we ride everything from park to xc, choice is your's matey, the offer is there if you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Not too bad in the morning but busier to the afternoon. The opening weekend sure went well.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

delirian said:


> not to sure if bearback would be booked up at that time of year, usually july through august early sept they can get busy. but its worth a try, you never know your luck,.
> very intresting you should say that about your mates lacking motivation and being free from june 15th,  how's this for inspiration and motivation ha ha ha  my brother ( colin) and my self will be flying out to whistler for 2 weeks on the 15th of june. we will be staying with bearbackbiking if you want and if they could fit you in, you would be more than welcome to ride and hang with us. we ride everything from park to xc, choice is your's matey, the offer is there if you want. :thumbsup:


There's a chance I'll actually take you up on this. My graduation is on the 15th so technically I'm a free man the 16th, but I'll price out everything and maybe come up for a few days. I'll be in touch!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Yet another bike park video


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

After a few days of unsettled conditions the sun is out and the trails are dry and tacky!

Lee on Crank it up, feeling out the shin after bashing into his bike two days ago









At the bottom this jersey was too warm... on the lift and trails it was just right! 









Watch out for the trail obstacles!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

everything looks great....but no bears


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Even getting dusty now. Mum and Cubs out now


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

getting dusty now. Mum and Cubs out now


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

I love seeing the baby bears...from the chairlift! lol
This momma bear was busy last year....a three bagger!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Bikepark's not busy in the afternoon. THought everyone was escaping the 30deg heat by heading up to Garbo but even that isn't busy










Trails out of the park drying up well





































Lake season!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

i wish it had been like that last week and the week before,,, it was shall we say a little bit greyer and slightly wetter then lol..


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

delirian said:


> i wish it had been like that last week and the week before,,, it was shall we say a little bit greyer and slightly wetter then lol..


yah - weather is all about luck. Its getting ridiculously good now


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

blcman said:


> I love seeing the baby bears...from the chairlift! lol
> This momma bear was busy last year....a three bagger!


Hat trick?

LeeL, I was up there two weeks ago as well and saw the same family hanging out under the lift. Seems to be the favorite spot -- there's a new bunch of cubs every year during the early season.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

GeePhroh said:


> Hat trick?
> 
> LeeL, I was up there two weeks ago as well and saw the same family hanging out under the lift. Seems to be the favorite spot -- there's a new bunch of cubs every year during the early season.


That's the mum with some gold hair on her back and the cubs. There's a couple of two/three year olds that are hanging out on the Blackcomb side too near Hey Bud. Best to keep the noise level up if you go wandering out.

Saw tons of bear poo near RDS but its all blueberry fresh and well fed so prob its all good there.

Stuff is melting out so nicely now i bet top of the world cracks in two weeks


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

LeeL said:


> That's the mum with some gold hair on her back and the cubs. There's a couple of two/three year olds that are hanging out on the Blackcomb side too near Hey Bud. Best to keep the noise level up if you go wandering out.


Gulp! I was fumbling my way around solo over there trying to find Yummy Numby up to CN that same weekend. Glad I didn't run into mom... :eekster:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Garbo conditions - drying out. Lower mountain - dry on the top bit of dirt; tacky below



















Lower Blue Velvet in Garbo zone opening Thurs


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

LeeL said:


> yah - weather is all about luck. Its getting ridiculously good now


lol.... story of my life,,,, always seems to be more bad than good lol... 
i did get lucky last september though, 3 weeks of hot sunny weather,, though the 4 trips prior to that 2011 and 10 were total washouts. 
me just hopes for more sun in september when we return,,,


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

delirian said:


> lol.... story of my life,,,, always seems to be more bad than good lol...
> i did get lucky last september though, 3 weeks of hot sunny weather,, though the 4 trips prior to that 2011 and 10 were total washouts.
> me just hopes for more sun in september when we return,,,


Yeah, we got 8 straight days of perfect 60 degrees and blue skies when we were up there first week of October last year. Everyone kept saying how incredibly lucky we were to get that kind of weather that late in the year.

So next time I go I should expect crap weather?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks for the continuous updates Lee and Sharon. Stoke meter = high. Hope to see and ride with you this fall!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

KRob said:


> Yeah, we got 8 straight days of perfect 60 degrees and blue skies when we were up there first week of October last year. Everyone kept saying how incredibly lucky we were to get that kind of weather that late in the year.
> 
> So next time I go I should expect crap weather?


tell me about it, over the last 6 years its been very varied for us, 
may 08 ( first ever trip for 7 days,) we got 5 days sun 2 rain, 
sept 08( 2 week trip) 10 days sun 3 days rain.
may 09 (2 week trip) wash out, about 12 days rain, maybe 2 dry days, 
sept 09 ( 3 week trip) again wash out, arround 17days rain, maybe 4 dry days. 
may 10 ( 2 week trip) total wash out, and lots of snow on the ground, 11 days rain, 3 days dry,
sept 10 ( 3 week trip) another wash out, 19 days rain, 2 dry days,
may 11, (2 week trip) again record snow fall, lots of ground snow, only 8 trails open, most riding done in squamish, total washout, 11 days rain, 3 sunny days, 
sept 11. ( 3 week trip) yet more rain,,, 19 days of it, maybe 2 dry days, 
june 12. ( 2 week trip) we got lucky, 10 days sunny, about 3 days wet, 
sept 12, ( 3 week trip) yet more luck,,, 19 days sunny mega hot, 2 wet days, 
then this years june 13, ( 2 week trip) wash out agan, 10 wet days 4 dry ones. plus back injury putting me off the bike after 5 days riding, 
so as you can see we have had more bad ones or should that be wet ones than we have had dry ones, but you have to make the most of it, throw on the gortex/event and mud guards and go out and get wet and muddy lol. i suppose at the end of the day whistler is in a temperate rainforrest, and its not called rain forrest cause of the amount of sunshine it gets lol. i look forward to another wet one in september lol...


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Trails are dry and dusty! 
Nice work on Blue Velvet!

Top of the World Trail is now open, so nice in the alpine when it's 30oC in the village!

Check out the pics and a short video here;
Video: Top of the World Trail, Summer 2013 Opening ? Whistler, BC | Mountain Bike Review

New trail from Roundhouse to the peak, sweet! 









View doesn't get boring









Trail is holding up nicely.


----------



## lochussie (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys, am going to be riding the park the two weeks after Crankworx. Will the trails be destroyed?


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

They will be great. The trail crew is always working and keeping the trails in primo condition. No issues at all.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

mbell said:


> They will be great. The trail crew is always working and keeping the trails in primo condition. No issues at all.


does this mean all the braking bumps on the trails we be fixed soon...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Ya mbell's a bit putting lipstick on a pig. Lots of braking bumps on lower mountain. Upper mountain is faring better especially the tech trails which are riding well. Hard to take care of trailwork when its so dry


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Remember..... You ARE mtn biking. 

The trails will be great and don't let some braking bumps ruin your trip.


----------



## lochussie (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheers guys, am sure it'll be a blast either way. However, even though it's mountain biking, flow trails should flow.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

to be clear - not complaining. Just trying to describe trail conditions that;s all. Angry Pirate has the latest work btw. As does CIU but its hard for the work on CIU to settle down and tighten up without moisture.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Arriving Sunday.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow, delirian has bad luck. I've been going since '07, and I've had the opposite experience. Mostly dry conditions with a day or two of rain. I usually go July and August. I think you especially have to be careful about early season trips.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mbell said:


> They will be great. The trail crew is always working and keeping the trails in primo condition. No issues at all.


um...lots of braking bumps on easier trails (rode with wife)....harder trails way better


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Forgot to bring the camera to the bike park so here's some Whistler XC

Back to Whistler - the Yummy Nimby to Numb backwards route can be tricky when wet but it was dry and even faintly tacky

Chilcotining




























Czarring


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Top of the World is running awesome! Mosquitoes are FIERCE in the trees though.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

The mosquitoes have been bad this year! I don't remember bugs being a problem ever.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

lochussie said:


> Hi guys, am going to be riding the park the two weeks after Crankworx. Will the trails be destroyed?


This will be our 8th year making the pilgrimage to Whistler.....and we always go the week right after Crankworx. Coming from Northern California where our 'park' is Northstar, I can't tell you how funny it is to hear people in Whistler complain about braking bumps and dusty trails. Ya'all don't know dusty until you've ridden Northstar!! Oh, and those little ripples in Whistlers? Those aint braking bumps son. Come on up to N* and I'll show you some real braking bumps.

So, take it with a grain of salt when people talk about trail conditions.

Whistler is just plain full ol awesomeness.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

lochussie said:


> Cheers guys, am sure it'll be a blast either way. However, even though it's mountain biking, flow trails should flow.


Where you coming from? Location wise that is.

We're up there Sept. 2-8 this year. That about when you are going to be there? Maybe meet up for some turns?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Video: Valley Trails and Whistler Bike Park Conditions ? Whistler, BC ? July 29, 2013 | Mountain Bike Review

Garbo running well. Hero dirt even in the steeps






Lower mountain video in the linky too


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Still raining this morning after starting yesterday afternoon. Supposed to rain today and Saturday and it REALLY needs it. Rode Sunday-Tuesday and it was dusty and pretty blown out (BIG holes in many berms). Still getting used to the changes since my last trip. Cool choices with a HUGE booter on the first jump after the ALine drop...same hugeness further down on the last of the 3 jumps...the lead in to Fade to Black seems a lot tech-ier, kinda shorted my first road gap...Rode the Garbo DH course and it was crazy even dry and dusty. A friend overheard one of the Canadian coaches suggesting a girl racer skip the race because of the course. 

Time to swap the 60a for a Supertacky on the front and have a non dusty day.

edit: Lee, that you doing the triple hump with a single crown bike? Props to whomever it was...amazing how much scarier it is looking down that in person even with a burly dual crown fork to throw out in front of you.


----------



## lochussie (Jul 24, 2013)

Internal14 said:


> Where you coming from? Location wise that is.
> 
> We're up there Sept. 2-8 this year. That about when you are going to be there? Maybe meet up for some turns?


Cheers but am there 17-31 Aug. From Scotland.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> edit: Lee, that you doing the triple hump with a single crown bike? Props to whomever it was...amazing how much scarier it is looking down that in person even with a burly dual crown fork to throw out in front of you.


I'm the one filming so yah that's me. Its a Totem and they're so huge they're basically a dual crown,

Good news. The lower trails got enough rain to keep the dust down. THe upper trails got enough rain that they're even vaguely tacky - I'd forgotten what that hero dirt felt like. Is that kind of dusty blown out shitshow what Tahoe and Mammoth riders deal with --- all the time?

Bad news. The rocks on Goats Gully were still slick enough that i pinballed wizard'ed down a chute; tore out a front brake line and worst of all - broke my bell. How will i slalom all the Wanderlust stand up paddleboarding yogis ??


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Rolled up to upper blue velvet just as the rope finally came down after the extensive rework. All very soft, going to be interesting to see how it holds up.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

airwreck said:


> Rolled up to upper blue velvet just as the rope finally came down after the extensive rework. All very soft, going to be interesting to see how it holds up.


 Garbo sees less traffic than Fitzsimmons so Blue Velvet should stay buff for a while.

The rain was welcomed in my camp... No more sliding uncontrollably... well less uncontrollably! Haha..


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

lochussie said:


> Cheers but am there 17-31 Aug. From Scotland.


bah...so close. Enjoy!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

All the fast trails are cratered with braking bumps...good practice setting up for jumps with blurred vision. Conditions have deteriorated noticeably in the 10 days we've been here. The rain last week took care of the bad moon dust of the first couple of days, but with none forecast until next week the Crankworx crowd is going to work the trails. The good folks at WBP are busy though and you can see hoses and hear machines working all the time, so if you're going keep your eyes open because newly buffed trails are opening daily. Techy trails are all dry and fun though and the set up in the Bone Yard is looking sick!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Well its back to dry and dusty so looked for some nice trails to ride the XC bike

Back to the woods and rocks


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

leel what trail is that you are riding ?


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

delirian said:


> leel what trail is that you are riding ?


 I'd like to know too! Going up in a week.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Valleycliffe area - Squamish


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

LeeL said:


> Valleycliffe area - Squamish


Thanks Lee. Guess I'll borrow my buddy's map of that area. Is by the 
Nelson trails? I pinch flatted the first 1/8 mile down Half Nelson and had to walk out
and haven't been back yet.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

blcman said:


> Thanks Lee. Guess I'll borrow my buddy's map of that area. Is by the
> Nelson trails? I pinch flatted the first 1/8 mile down Half Nelson and had to walk out
> and haven't been back yet.


Its a maze of trails on the S side of town.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

LeeL said:


> Its a maze of trails on the S side of town.


Thanks. I'll bring my compass and figure it out somehow.

Unless....

http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/i-only-ride-park-866918.html


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Lee went to the Chilcotins this week so I volunteered for crankworx Tues/Wed/Thurs

Weather cooled off, rain fell Thurs/Fri so conditions should get a bit tackier!

Some shots of the events:

Garbonzo DH. I was at the top, you can really see the difference in skill levels between the riders! While I ride the same trails at the pros, I don't think we do the same sport!

Brazilian rider, came in 14th.









Next day was the Air DH, I was near the bottom on the turn when B-line merges, some pretty sketchy moves here!

Emmiline Ragot 4:39, 2nd in womens









Sam Blenkinsop 4:18, one of two riders to take the outside line









Steve smith- he won...4:12









Then I was at the jump for the Best Trick. Don't ask me to describe it...

Mike Mongomery - I think this was the winning one, or the one before the winning one without the tailwhip









Sam Dueck - he performed.









more of my pictures here

Now its time to ride!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Checked out TOTW today and Kyber Pass.

Chilly 7oC at the top! 17 in the valley.

The rain has done the trails good. TOTW is pretty rocky, you wouldn't know a race went down Kyber Pass unless you were told a race went down. Minimal impact on the trail, few deeper ruts but not bad considering.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Volunteering at Crankworx, Fun, Rewarding and another way to see the action!

Crankworx 2013: My Volunteer Experience | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

It was like this on Sunday. The park is definitely thrashed, but is still many orders of magnitude better than anything in the states.


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

A-Line and Dirt Merchant looked pretty good considering it's August?


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

ya, looked like hero dirt! Not dusty and not muddy!


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah the weather really did the trails some good over the last few days. From what locals had told me, it really hasn't rained prior to this video in over a month or something like that, which prevented the trail crew from being able to do any major maintenance. I'm sure they will get to it now.

I rode for 10 days straight bell to bell. Had a blast. The trails were just a bit rougher than they were in years past. I'm not really complaining though


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Current conditions please, and other areas of BC. Should be there by Saturday.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

the wettest


----------



## Nostrangertodanger4 (Aug 30, 2013)

Will be on site sunday...Been twice to whistler and can't wait to shred it again...There till the 8th. posted on w-Canada. going to xc or shuttle on rest dayz. so if town hit me up. Gonna ride squamish and whtev pops up?


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hope for sun. We had SO MUCH rain just now.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Nostrangertodanger4 said:


> Will be on site sunday...Been twice to whistler and can't wait to shred it again...There till the 8th. posted on w-Canada. going to xc or shuttle on rest dayz. so if town hit me up. Gonna ride squamish and whtev pops up?


We're arriving Monday afternoon. Leaving Sept. 8th Sunday.

What bike you riding? 
I'll be on a Blue Ventana El Cuervo. I'm sure it'll be the only one of the mountain. Yellow/blue jersey, yellow shorts. Say hi and take a run!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Just sprinkles today, many little puddles, feels like traditional May conditions, dried out this afternoon a bit. hopefully will continue to dry as the weekend progresses.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I didn't persist with many laps yesterday because of the lines, but for the most part it's hero dirt.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> I didn't persist with many laps yesterday because of the lines, but for the most part it's hero dirt.


That's the reason for the Singles line! Braaaap right through.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

*rain*

No rain the past couple days and the lower trails were juuuuuust starting to get a touch dry, then the rain came back in last night. Not a lot, but just enough.

Another hero dirt day on the hill today!

Going to hit the TotW trail for grins this afternoon too.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Internal14 said:


> That's the reason for the Singles line! Braaaap right through.


The singles line was about 5 times the length of the 4 pack this day. Gondy was backed up to Longhorn with sightseers so they were letting a trickle of bikers get on. Quickest option was the main line but still took forever.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep this info coming! 

We have a late trip this year, will be there Sept 27 - Oct 6

Already seeing snow on the peaks here in CO, hopefully we won't contend with that too much being so late!


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Last week was awesome! July weather and September lift lines.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Lower Freight Train, Duff Man and No Duff just opened earlier this week. Unfortunately, Duff Man was a tad too wet, but there's some great new woodwork, berms and doubles on it. It really flows nice, but needs more time to dry.

Lower Freight Train berms and jumps were reworked and in primo condition. When I left on Tues, Container was still not open, but they were working on a new platform for it, and looked like it would open any day now. Rerouted Lower ALine just opened late this week (Friday?) and it looks awesome from what I saw in progess and buddy reports, but I was already gone.

Agreed, starting to get a bit dry, except for some tree sections. Everything exposed to sun is getting dry and beat up, though it looked like the trail crew was filling in many potholes on Aline and Dirt Merchant. Thanks Guys!

Crank it Up a mess of brake bumps as usual. Not sure why I ride that trail except for a warm-up run.

No real changes I could see elsewhere.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Here's my TotW coverage from a few weeks ago. I think Sept. 7th or thereabouts.

Oh, and if anybody found/finds a gopro2 with a broken mount attached to it on the lower mountain trails(CiU or HoD maybe) let me know. My nephew was using my old camera and 'lost' it somewhere along there.....


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

This was a fun run down Joyride with my 17yr old nephew who this was his 5th day on a DH bike....not bad! Kept myself slooooow so I could keep him in the frame, but still impressed he rolled it all without hesitating much.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

it rained pretty hard today,,,, made the trails quite soft, so the braking bumps werent to noticeable,,, aline and freightrain reopend on friday, but were quite soft,,, not sure if it was open today, they only run the gondola, and i heard whispers in the lift line that garbo was closed, not sure if this was true or not,,,, conditions weather wise were pretty crappy.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Might want to think about heading to Pemberton for a bit for trail riding. Their trails can handle the wet better


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

Trails are like Velcro right now


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Where the hell are all the people? Trails are tacky. They were so dry the dirt absorbed all the rain gratefully.

That new A-line work is redonkulous. The berms are so deep you regret every bit of braking you did before you hit them - it seems like you can sail into them forever. The work's tightening up now



















Some deals going on for the last weekend of Top of the World and for private lessons. Almost in the too good to be true category


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

I would love to be there Lee, but nearly 2,000 miles is a hell of a commute for a ride. At least I did get a few days there the first week of August.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Raining here today and I melt like sugar so rode dry Pemberton trails


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Winter is coming.










Meanwhile though it's still warm in the park









Dirt is soooo tacky right now









It's so tacky you can't even drift the berms









First world problems - rail instead of drift


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like a lot of rain predicted next few days. You think next weekend will be worth it?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

You mean this coming weekend? Nope


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

The weekend after could be good, if its dry a day or two there might only be some puddles. the are drains quite well.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

I mean the 5th/6th.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Sad trombone:
Instagram


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

fgiraffe said:


> Sad trombone:
> Instagram


Whoa! Has Garbo closed?


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Swell Guy said:


> Whoa! Has Garbo closed?


Possibly! Probably! 
They told me today that it depends on if the snow melts up there. To cold up there for it to melt fast enough before the week-end.
Doesn't look good.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Not much rain this week, might be dry (i.e. not raining) this upcoming weekend.

Hey, a question. Monday is a Holiday in the States. Whistler Mountain Bike Park - Whistler, BC, Canada - Dates and Hours of Operation says the park closes on the 14th. Does that mean it closes at 5pm on the 14th, or does it actually close on the Sunday the 13th (closed at 5:01pm etc)?


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

rdhfreethought said:


> Not much rain this week, might be dry (i.e. not raining) this upcoming weekend.
> 
> Hey, a question. Monday is a Holiday in the States. Does that mean it closes at 5pm on the 14th, or does it actually close on the Sunday the 13th (closed at 5:01pm etc)?


It'll be open for business on the 14th. It'll be like a ghost town on Monday when all the Canadians head for the relatives for turkey dinner. Saturday and 1/2 day Sunday will be very busy tho!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Get your last weekend of the bike park right here!










Lower trails are awesome









































































Morning was not busy - afternoon corral though is a bit zoolike


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

A large group of us are planning a trip up to Whistler Bike Park. Unfortunately, the date everyone settled on is 3 days after Crankworx happens. Can someone chime in on what trail conditions are like before and after Crankworx? We might be able to delay the trip by a week or 2 if you guys think that is enough to improve trail conditions. Or do you think it's fine and it won't be that bad. Any advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

That's hard to say. My last trip was the week before Crankworx (year before last) and the trails were hammered. depends a lot on the weather...


----------

